# How Long to wait after D&C - Longer than natural miscarriage??



## AS1

I have just had my second D&C after two missed miscarriages and the consultant has told me to wait at least *two* cycles before TTC. The consultant says when you have a D&C the lining is scraped so thin its better to let it build up again?? Just wondering what others have been told as am reading on here that many ttc straight away!

The information I received at the hospital is actually different this time from last time, we were given a printout saying not to :sex: until after I have my NEXT PERIOD!!! The last time I was told just to abstain until the bleeding had stopped due to risk of inferection etc.....am a bit confused. My period didn't arrive until six weeks after my last D&C and if we have to wait 2 cycles that is about 12 weeks before trying I don't know if I can wait that long!!!! Anyone know of any medical resons why I shouldn't try after my next cycle? I think all doctors seem to have different opinions! 

The last time I was totally devastated and would not have been in a good place emotionally to try again but I am in a much better place this time and am looking to the future so definately feel ready. xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Its about the dating of the pregnancy i think from what my friend who mc was told xxx


----------



## Sara-Rose89

i got told to wait till bleeding had stopped (till i have sex) from d&c to prevent infection as cervix may still be a lil open. also said as for ttc try to wait for first period as its easier to date next pregnancy.

the Doc also said there is no medical reason why you shouldn't start ttc straight away after bleeding stopped, the only factor is emotional - those were the doctors exact words.

sorry for your loss hun :hug:


----------



## honey08

hiya hun, im so sry ur going thro this again :( i also had a dnc in march08 n af didnt cum bk till may08,but we were told to wait to ttc till af arrives,its cos of dating aswell of other things tho....u defo need to be careful hun, ive a mate who had a dnc,was pg the very next mth and mc again cos her lining wasnt bk to normal .... then she went on to have her son , pls be careful and i wud say defo try n wait till af is ere xx


----------



## haaza123

Hi not sure if its the same but i had a erpc in may. They told me not to have :sex: whilst i was bleeding due to infection but after that i could. They told me to wait for a period and then to try again when im emotionally and physically ready. They tell you to wait for period to date you, though if you did try and got pregnant then they usually send you for a dating scan.

xxxxx


----------



## susan_1981

I've read so many conflicting things on this. The doctors at my hospital told me to wait 3-4 months before trying again, yet the sonographer said they usually recommend waiting until your first period. Definitely don't try again when you are still bleeding because of the risk of infection, which is what we did. I ovulated 3 weeks exactly after the op and had sex on all the right days but I don't think it worked this month, despite the fact that from last week I had all my pregnancy symptoms again (except no sickness). But today I've had spotting which seems to be getting a bit heavier now so I think AF is here.

My SIL got pregnant almost straight after her ERPC (pretty sure that's the same as a D&C), I'm not sure if she had a period in between or not. I was given a leaflet from the hospital that said you are usually advised to wait for your first period so it's easy to date your pregnancy without scanning. I suppose your lining might not be strong enough to get pregnant again straight away, but if that is the case, how comes some women get pregnant again straight after giving birth witihout any problems? Surely their lining is a lot weaker than ours?

I'd say start trying when you are ready. For me, I'm glad my period has arrived but I would have been over the moon if I was pregnant now, so I was kind of 50/50 on it. My problem is I'm too impatient. Good luck with trying again xxxx


----------



## mammag

the only medical reason to not try after a d&c is what you said, they take almost your entire lining, which makes it much harder for the baby to implant. or to stay implanted. which could cause another miscarriage, and then you'll have to wait again. i've just had a natural miscarriage, and i don't think i'm going to wait.


----------



## Omi

I was told i was fine to ttc again right away. I was also told waiting is for dr who like to date it but that doesnt really make a difference anymore as you get a dating scan anyway. I have read up on this and apparently the lining thing is nothing to worry about because you wouldnt really get pg until you body was ready anyway. Its also very different from person to person (i.e. how quickly your body springs back- as proven my women going on to having normal pg right after) and a lot of the time they dont really scrape it too much for the same reason. My personal opinion is if you feel ready id go for it!

Sorry about your 2 mc's and 2 d&c's im in the same boat, hun! 

Hugs, Omi xxx


----------



## mum04

hi all sorry to hear about all of ur sadness. i hav had two natural miscarriages. one in 2005, one in feb 2010 and had to hav a D&C done end of july 2010. As they found out i was expecting twins but they had died at 6-7 weeks pregnant and i was almost 11 weeks. One came away on its own but they other remained so they did the D&C to remove it. I feel sad about my loss but like all of u just want to move on with life and try again soon.


----------

